# Keeping Your Awning Stable In A Breezy Area



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

So we're headed back to the beach this summer....this time we'll be in more open area (last year we were in the trees.) We LOVED using the Patty O Room at the beach last year, as it gave us a 'front porch' and did wonders for keeping sand out of the OB. This year, I will only be there for part of the trip (Cape Hatteras on the NC Outer Banks), and my wife - who is not as practiced as I with the awning - will be there with the kids. I'm hoping to set up the awning, with the screen room, and leave it. Any advice?

The Patty O Room has sides that come to the top of the awning, and it stakes into the ground all around the bottom. I have some awning tie-downs that I cinch up to hold it steady. I also have awning de-flappers that help... well, keep the awning from flapping. Finally, there is a skirt that goes across the bottom of the OB that closes the bottom of the screen room, that should also help prevent wind from getting up under it that way.

Any other advice for making the awning more solid?

Or am I crazy?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Interesting... DW and I were just discussing this topic regarding patio room use at Cape Hatteras. So I want to know too!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

not sure, but, do you place the awning legs vertical or leave them attached to the trailer on an angle? Other than that you can attach the awning to the ground with anchors and a rope and a bungee for some give.

kevin


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I keep the legs attached to the OB. But I do keep it staked down with rope.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

My canopy is one of those automatic ones that you can adjust by loosening a black plastic "nut" and put it in the down, up, or cock-eyed position for rain run-off. In windy conditions, I keep it in the down position, and use 2 heavy duty 2 foot long stakes, and straps, on springs (to relieve tension) on either side of the canopy. It can withstand pretty strong winds, but I still will retract it if I'm not going to be around to keep an eye on it.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Where on Cape Hatteras are you staying?? If the Nat'l Park Campground at Cape Point, be aware that campground is wide open, devoid of any kind of shade or wind breaks. Also, no hook ups, so you'll be boondockin'. Generally, throughout the seashore, there is a constant breeze and it can get rather sporty. Thunderstorms are not unusual and they come with gusty winds. Gusty winds are the worst for awnings. We camp there frequently and when at Cape Point I always use the Add-A-Room,because as you said, it stabilizes the awning. Also keeps out the airplane sized mosquitoes. I put the poles in car port mode (vertical), and put stakes in the holes that are in the feet. I stake each end with 2 lines, 90 degrees from each other. Try to find some extra long stakes. Rebar cut to 24" works. Lower one end for rain runoff. Put streamers or other visual markers on tie down lines. Take everything down if there is a severe t-storm warning and you can see it approaching. We live on Rt 168/158 in Currituck, the main thoroughfare to the beach, 2 hours from Hatteras. If you stay at KOA or one of the other commercial campgrounds, your family will probably be OK. If at Cape Point, I don't think I'd leave them alone, too isolated. Feel free to e-mail or pm me if you need anything else.
david


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I do almost all beach camping and when there is no shelter to get out of the wind there is almost nothing you can do to hold down the awning and keep it in tact. I roll out the awning when I am there and I roll it in when I leave. I do however use 2.5' long metal stakes driven into the ground in an opposing angle from the awning and then use ratchet straps to hold it. But again this is only when I am there. I have seen people leave their awnings out, have a thunderstorm come through (usually with 30-50 mph winds) and the awning is either on the roof of the trailer, or the canvas has pulled out of the track on the side. Either way both instances need replacement parts.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. We're staying at Camp Hatteras, in Waves. David, I know exactly where you're talking about; my inlaws lived in Moyock for about 10 years.

From the sound of it, I'm looking at more aggressively staking the awning, and I'll try the "vertical mode" for the awning poles.

Sounds like either way I need to be prepared to drop it all in case of a T-storm approaching. The bad part is, we'll be gone for several afternoons (Nags Head, Jockey's Ridge, Ocracoke) so I'll need to take everything down anyway....and take it down when I'm gone.

I'm thinking that the add-a-room isn't sounding like such a good plan for this trip.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

We use to always have our awning out when we first got the hauler last year. That is until a storm ran through the NJ track end of last season.

I was outside and looked up at the sky. Looked like clouds were moving in fast. I asked my better half - hey maybe we should put the awning in? she said no - still sunny above us. Lets wait a bit!

10 mins later a very bad storm was there. Hit so bad we actually didn't have time to put the awning in as the rain hit. We both held on to one side of the awning as we were being lifted off the ground some. But we held it down as we got soaked...... little by little we were able to get the awning rolled up - but it was very hard. I was determined not to lose our awning!!!

After the storm I had to realine the roller and we had one cracked lower clamp where the rails attatch to the rv (on the bottom the legs). One adjustment and a new clamp and we were good to go.

The three other rvs parked next to us all had their awning on their roof in that flash storm. I think one even had roof damage.

This year we are kind of leery on using the awning all the time. If its really hot and sunny with not a lot of wind we put it out. But a lot of times we have 2 canopies we use. One is a 10x10 and one a 14x14

The 10x10 gets used more then the awnings do. We have screened walls for it, total cost was like $110 on sale with the screen walls. If we lose that its only $100 or so. We have that staked in on 4 sides so its pretty good and the screens help a lot.

Why not pick up a 10x10 and get screens for it and use that as a patio room? Or ya guys don't have the extra room to do it? Awning damage cost a lot lot more!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

ZHB said:


> Thanks guys. We're staying at Camp Hatteras, in Waves. David, I know exactly where you're talking about; my inlaws lived in Moyock for about 10 years.
> 
> From the sound of it, I'm looking at more aggressively staking the awning, and I'll try the "vertical mode" for the awning poles.
> 
> ...


Yep Moyock...that's us; we are at the south end, near the court house. Any way, when at Hatteras, we are usually at the beach, pretty close to the campground and me being kind of a weather wonk, I'm looking at the sky. Drives DW nuts. We use our add a room but, we stay fairly close, I am overly cautious and we are not on day trips. If on day trips, like you say,I probably would not use the room and would put the awning away before leaving. So, you are deciding wisely to not use. Mosquitoes should not be so bad at the end of June. At Camp Hatteras, you will have neighbors pretty close, so it is not as isolated. If you plan on driving on the beach, make sure to check the NPS web site regarding what is open and what is closed. 
Have fun!!!
david


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We're currently on our way to Cape Hatteras, unless we stay here at Lake Jordan another night, we should be there tomorrow. Thanks to everyone who gave us recommendations where to say.

I've had awning distress with both rain and freak wind gusts. The rain collapsed the awning when I didn't have one side lower than the other, resulting in a bent support which had to be replace. The gusts pulled one support out of it's track on the other support, but I was able to fix it. Now I'm very leery of even putting the awning out, and when I do, I watch it like a hawk, don't leave it out when I'm gone or at night. I like the idea of using my $100 canopy as a substitute, unfortunately I didn't bring it along.

I had my awning up of for about an hour today when I heard a weather advisory on the TV, so I took it down.

If anyone is interested, you can follow our adventures on our blog: http://odyssey-2010.blogspot.com


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only suggestion I can give you that has not been mentioned is to try and pick a site that the wind is from the drivers side of the trailer and not the curb side.

Using De-flappers and ground anchors are great in a steady wind even when it is strong but gusts are a killer. The add-a-room may help as it can reduce the air getting under the awning but if it gusts hard all bets are off.

Time to practice opening and closing the awning with the DW.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Time to practice opening and closing the awning with the DW.


That's the route we took. We're facing the ocean, about 50 yards from the beach. We've been putting the awning out most of the time, but taking it up when we left the CG. Sunday evening a quick storm whipped up, but blew over, and in the 1/2 hour the winds were whipping, I was thankful the awning was up. Big gusts came up suddenly.

The good thing is, my wife can now handle the awning herself.


----------

